# lakeside birds



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

All you folks living around Lake Chapala have seen this black large bird that has a very long tail. They are all over the place. They are also in other area as well as Lake Chapala area. I am trying to find out what kind of bird they are. 
Their tail looks like it is sideways. Does anyone know what I am referring to?
:confused2:


----------



## rckrckr (Jan 12, 2010)

Sounds like the Great-tailed or Mexican Grackle. 
Great-tailed Grackle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

rckrckr said:


> Sounds like the Great-tailed or Mexican Grackle.
> Great-tailed Grackle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



THAT'S IT! Thank you...


----------



## adoborepublic (Apr 25, 2014)

It looks like the same bird I see in Ontario in the summer. I have not read the whole Wikipedia entry to see if they are endemic to Mexico - got to read it.



rckrckr said:


> Sounds like the Great-tailed or Mexican Grackle.
> Great-tailed Grackle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

adoborepublic said:


> It looks like the same bird I see in Ontario in the summer. I have not read the whole Wikipedia entry to see if they are endemic to Mexico - got to read it.


the bird just walks and fly's so odd and that tail is so different. They are not all over in Mexico just the warmer areas.


----------



## Colinlamont (May 16, 2014)

These birds are pretty common here . I have seen them in the city too. I have a pair of black throated jays which fly about here. Does anybody know what they are called here in Mexico?


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Here is a link to the website of a Chapala birders organization. This page has links to lists of birds in the Chapala area:

Lake Chapala Birders


----------

